# Surrey Meet Up



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all
You may know I've recently taken on the Surrey rep role. In the interests of democracy I thought I'd ascertain interest for regular meet ups from the Surrey based owners.

So would you prefer a weekday evening or weekend day for a regular meet up? There are a few good decent sized pubs I can think of which would make a good base for regular slots. I also think we could take advantage of the Hindhead Tunnels for a chance to see just how good our TTs sound. Also thought Chris Evan's pub at Chiddingfold might be a good occasional venue given his petrol head tendencies!

How does the week of 26th March sound for the 1st meet up?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

If I work in Windsor that day (nearer than where I live) I would be interested


----------



## scoott (Mar 9, 2012)

Only got my Mk1 TT this week, but would look to try get along to any meets in Surrey!


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

hindhead tunnels are 5 mins from me so would be intreasted in when you guys meet up


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Depending where I might be able to make it!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I likboth tt's and beer, so meeting up at a pub sounds ideal, rich you can follow me!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would be up for this depending on how far it is from Horsham area.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike46 said:


> Would be up for this depending on how far it is from Horsham area.


Is yours a merlin purple one? If so I think I've seen you knocking around horsham. I'm Horsham too btw and you should join us for the supercar sunday.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

denTTed said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be up for this depending on how far it is from Horsham area.
> ...


Nope not me, mines Moro Blue, (the best colour!) :lol: what colours yours?

Sounds good! What's the date/plan for that?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> I likboth tt's and beer, so meeting up at a pub sounds ideal, rich you can follow me!


Might be able to keep up when I get it mapped now! Be good to catch up!

Oh an Mike hes got a red mk2 v6 found parked up at the station pub!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I likboth tt's and beer, so meeting up at a pub sounds ideal, rich you can follow me!
> ...


Not any more, Guildford now...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually have we got a venue yet? and time?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually have we got a venue yet? and time?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Actually have we got a venue yet? and time?


Good question well put! Could do with know whats going on asap! Dont mind putting it off for a bit if people are organised.

Was going to say I hadn't seen your around to much. You still working for the same company?


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi guys. Sorry for the delay in coming back with a firmer suggestion. How does either Thursday 12th or 19th April work for people? My suggestion for a venue would be The Parrot Inn at Forest Green in the Surrey Hills area. Great pub, big enough to hold us irrespective of how many come and with plenty of engaging roads in the vicinity. 8pm meet - I'd be coming from east Surrey so there will be a stop for people that way (probably just off thea22)at 7:45pm.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

provisionally good for me pending work commitments.

Kind of the same company, got asked to go and fix some problems so thats what I'm doing.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike46 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Mike46 said:
> ...


OOh i'll look out for you, going in to Horsham in a few hours, any distinguishing features (mole on left cheek lol) qs wheels or anything?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

denTTed said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


I'm not in Horsham much tbh, I live in cowfold just south. And not really, just Moro blue with cream interior and debadged 5 bar grill! :lol:

The meet sounds good, will have to let you know nearer the time though as it is quite far for me.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> I'm Horsham too btw and you should join us for the supercar sunday.


Im in Horsham too.
Are you the moro blue 3.2 I see cutting about?
If so I followed you the other evening down Hurst road!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

higsta said:


> > I'm Horsham too btw and you should join us for the supercar sunday.
> 
> 
> Im in Horsham too.
> ...


Nope that's the other Moro blue in Horsham! :lol: Mines only a 225 unfortunately 

What's your TT like? I'll look out for it!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> Nope that's the other Moro blue in Horsham! Mines only a 225 unfortunately
> 
> What's your TT like? I'll look out for it!


Hey Mike. I knew that - I was off to look at yours but you beat me too it :lol: I think I mentioned it on another thread some where.
Hows the car did you get a good one?

Mines Dolomite grey: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=266807


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

higsta said:


> > Nope that's the other Moro blue in Horsham! Mines only a 225 unfortunately
> >
> > What's your TT like? I'll look out for it!
> 
> ...


Oh yer I remember that now! Yeah it's a good example, running well ready for some more mods! Where did you get yours from in the end?


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> Oh yer I remember that now! Yeah it's a good example, running well ready for some more mods! Where did you get yours from in the end?


Thats good news mate. I'll keep an eye out for you round town.
Typically after going here there and everywhere mine was 5 miles down the road, private sale. I've had it nearly 4 weeks now and besides change of thermostat and clutch switch it seems to be running well... touch wood!
I want to put new brakes on it then I think I'll start looking at the mods. I feel a wak box and forge DV coming on :wink:

Let me know if you are ever gonna be about locally, be good to meet up.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Me and Mike are always around the horsham area so just let us know


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

higsta said:


> > Oh yer I remember that now! Yeah it's a good example, running well ready for some more mods! Where did you get yours from in the end?
> 
> 
> I want to put new brakes on it then I think I'll start looking at the mods. I feel a wak box and forge DV coming on :wink:
> ...


I can safely say they are both good beginner mods! 

And as Rich says we're always up for a meet! Just name a time and place!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> I can safely say they are both good beginner mods!
> 
> And as Rich says we're always up for a meet! Just name a time and place!


Sounds good mate, hopefully make it soon.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i feel w.sussex meet coming


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> i feel w.sussex meet coming


Organise it then mate somewhere that can do drinks and photo


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > i feel w.sussex meet coming
> ...


Well voluntered Kaz :lol:

Do we have a Sussex rep?!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Ttrev21 are sussex rep


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Ttrev21 are sussex rep


Dont try and get out of it kaz!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

we can go for a ride, a real one, where you ignore speed signs and have fun :wink:


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

So quickly before this becomes a Sussex meet post  the TTOC Surrey meet up is proposed for Thursday 12th April at the Parrot Inn in Forest Green. 8pm for some food, beer & a good old chat (possible some about TTs!). I'll leave the Red Barn at Blindley Heath at 7.15pm if anyone wants to convoy. Names of attendees please!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockManPop said:


> So quickly before this becomes a Sussex meet post  the TTOC Surrey meet up is proposed for Thursday 12th April at the Parrot Inn in Forest Green. 8pm for some food, beer & a good old chat (possible some about TTs!). I'll leave the Red Barn at Blindley Heath at 7.15pm if anyone wants to convoy. Names of attendees please!


Damn you beat me to it!!!........I was thinking hijack......and turn it into a Sussex meet... :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> RockManPop said:
> 
> 
> > So quickly before this becomes a Sussex meet post  the TTOC Surrey meet up is proposed for Thursday 12th April at the Parrot Inn in Forest Green. 8pm for some food, beer & a good old chat (possible some about TTs!). I'll leave the Red Barn at Blindley Heath at 7.15pm if anyone wants to convoy. Names of attendees please!
> ...


Come trev sort us out another cracking Sussex meet!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> Come trev sort us out another cracking Sussex meet!


Will do mate been a bit tied up on the Luxembourg weekend break :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Come trev sort us out another cracking Sussex meet!
> ...


maybe it's time to think about London - Brighton run :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

kazinak said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Rich196 said:
> ...


     This needs to happen again, brilliant day out


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

yep london to brighton again trev,


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

kazinak said:


> maybe it's time to think about London - Brighton run :roll:


Definitely up for this!!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike46 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > maybe it's time to think about London - Brighton run :roll:
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=268412


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

was there a date finalized for this in the end?


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

It seemed like more people were interested in discussing a Sussex meet  Given the weather this week I'd suggest if people are still interested we go for next Thursday (19th). Indications of interest please?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i just don't get it ,why on thursday ? let's do sunday morning and have a breakfast instead


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Breakfast sounds nice! But not this Sunday!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

